# Uber zoomed me out to some 1.4x surge guarantee 2 states away.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I can understand Wisconsin which is about a 40 min drive, but Michigan? Wtf? It just auto zoomed me out to show me that there is 1.2x guarantee zone . Imagine if I drove there (which may take 1 day to drive), and then it had me pick up someone going 1 mile away, or worse told me that my vehicle isn't allroapp to drive in that city or state. I've never even been to Michigan in my life. This showing us of irrelevant stuff is probably why Uber app is slow often.


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Hahaha


----------



## Uberdaddyo (Jan 3, 2018)

At least you can reach your boost


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

The first ride is 200 miles in the wrong direction.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberdaddyo said:


> View attachment 239595
> 
> 
> At least you can reach your boost


I think Uber is operating in Atlantis the lost city, and Uber hasn't disclosed to news that it found the lost city


----------

